# layout planning and design



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

I found this layout on the net and I really like it and I want to model one after it however all I have is a photo of the finished design with no plans and I tried to contact the person and no and answer.If someone in here can give me an idea or were to turn to I would appreciate it. I have in closed a pic of what it looks like.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

many areas are unclear . i'd say try and arrange your track on the table in somewhat similar way and just improvise the rest. why would you want exact same layout?

or better yet, download Anyrail trial and try to buid something there


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

what areas need clearing up?? and I know I wont get the exact same railroad I'm just looking for something close to it.


----------

